# Dust Tornado



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know if this happens everywhere but I've seen small dust tornado's in the past but never this big. I was sitting on the couch, something caught my eye out the window, looks like the neighbors house is on fire, run to the deck and it's just a big cloud of dirt. Turn my head on the horizon and find the dust tornado. I sit and watch it's perfect form for about 30 seconds and had to run to get the camera.

Here are 2 pictures of the dust tornado, they no longer resemble the original tornado form but you'll get the idea. My guess is this is over 400' high if not more.



















Note there is not a cloud in the sky and it's 80* outside.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW, Would of love to see it when it first formed.
I bet it was awesome.
Thanks for sharing the pics









Don


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah I have seen a few of these. In the great dust bowl they call the Central Valley. The only rain we get is from the sprinlers. I see these in the summer months here in Bakersfield.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I had a summer job in college as a tail-chain in a survey crew. We worked in Eastern Washington (Lincoln Co.) amoungst the fields of waving grain. Dust devils there can tower to 1000' easily. When one crosses a fallow field the dust is phenomenal!

We had a rule that if you could scan the horizon and see seven of them at once we all got to take a five minute water break. Temps on most of those days were low 100s and the sky was always clear.

We also took a break to clean our eyes and mouths of dirt if one went over us while we were working (happened more than a few times). Not a good time to be a contact wearer!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The dust devils are not at all uncommon around here either. We are not a particularly dusty or deserty (is that a word?) environment, but any plowed field in the summertime is fair game.

I can attest to BBB's observation about wearing contacts in the middle of one of these...OUCH!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

The Dust devils are very common in Arizona. sunny


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

2500Ram,

those are good photos. I remember when I was a kid, we would sometimes see some really quick, small dust spinners.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

2500RAM,

Great pics... Judging from the look of the houses and the terrain I am guessing you are up in the area of Powers and Woodmen in the Springs? Am i close?

Bryan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here in the PNW, we laugh when we see dirty devils...our friends run for their lives in the South when the dirt devils nasty cousins come ripping through...


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello 2500ram

Is that Black Forest in the background?







My brother is the Fire Chief out in Falcon.

Take care!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice pics Bill. Never seen one that large myself either, like Oregon_Camper stated, we have a lot of the much larger cousins around my parts of the south!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We were hit by a nasty dust devil







in the desert of AZ on I-10 in the Outback in 2004, and it nearly blew us off the road. The wind was coming from one direction and the big dust devil came from the other, and caught us off guard. That was our scariest moment so far towing the Outback. We really watch out for those buggers in the desert now.

Nice pics.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> We were hit by a nasty dust devil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to mention the same thing. They look harmless, but if you ever drive through one; look out! Fortunately, the only time I was ever caught by one while driving, I wasn't towing.

Bob


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh boy, the dust devil stories I can tell...saw one blow over a porta-potty in Kuwait. No, no one was in it but it was a hell of a mess! Saw one take a tent for a ride in California. And yet another in Saudi Arabia that actually left a winding rut about 3" deep in the sand. I've spent lots of time in the desert!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> The Dust devils are very common in Arizona. sunny
> [snapback]101382[/snapback]​


Yep, we get them all the time here in Arizona. By the way, I thought Colorado had more trees


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Texas Friends said:


> 2500RAM,
> 
> Great pics... Judging from the look of the houses and the terrain I am guessing you are up in the area of Powers and Woodmen in the Springs? Am i close?
> 
> ...





> Hello 2500ram
> 
> Is that Black Forest in the background? My brother is the Fire Chief out in Falcon.
> 
> Take care!


I aint sayin nuffin, you are both correct. Lots o construction around here.

Bill.


----------

